# Swimming lessons in Marina



## marina family (May 18, 2011)

To my surprise I just found a private one on one swimming lessons for my children in the Marina. Didn't think there was any. He is very good and fully qualified. 

My two boys started yesterday and they loved it.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank you for joining to let us know about this...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You can't see but I'm giving you a big cheer.....cartwheels and everything!!!!


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

marina family said:


> To my surprise I just found a private one on one swimming lessons for my children in the Marina. Didn't think there was any. He is very good and fully qualified.
> 
> My two boys started yesterday and they loved it.


Didn't think there were any?? Really? You clearly haven't been looking very hard as there are 100's of companies and instructors operating in that area


----------

